# Installation sur un seul ddi



## mokuchley (16 Septembre 2013)

bonjour, et bonne rentree a toutes et a tous

j'ai un imac 2010 snow leopard 10.6.8 i3 ghz 16 go ram

mon inquiétude est que je n'ai qu"un seul disque, donc ubuntu ( ou tango pour la mao ) sera en dessous de ma maison

les questions diverses sont =

- il y aura des dossier melangés entre ubuntu et osx ?
- l'ordi va mal demarrer
- combien de place lui accordé ( c'est lors de la gravure du DVD que l'utilitaire de disk va me demmander le nbr de GO alloué)

-quel ubuntu choisir ?
- est ce que l'UTILITAIRE DE DISK d'osx peu graver un cd-rom ( iso )

a quoi penser, prendre en compte

a oui, mon trackpad est en bluethooth= probleme, souris filiaire obligatoire ?

pour le reste le forum et page web de linuxmao est trés complet, et j'ai hâte de démarrer

merci et bonne année


----------



## ntx (16 Septembre 2013)

On n'installe pas deux OS sur une même partition, encore plus quand ces OS sont totalement différents. 

Il va te falloir faire une partition sur ton DD pour installer Ubuntu en natif. Toutefois si tu n'es pas sûr de ton coup (et ça se comprend car ce n'est pas une opération anodine surtout sur un DD qui a déjà des données), je te conseille FORTEMENT d'utiliser une machine virtuelle (VirtualBox est gratuit) avec laquelle l'erreur est permise et sans risque pour tes données sur le DD.


----------



## bompi (18 Septembre 2013)

ntx a dit:


> On n'installe pas deux OS sur une même partition, encore plus quand ces OS sont totalement différents.


On peut, quand même... Je fais ça depuis, sinon la nuit des temps, du moins une vingtaine d'années. 
Bien entendu, il faut quand même en mesurer les risques, surtout avec un Mac, un peu différent à gérer qu'un PC.


> Il va te falloir faire une partition sur ton DD pour installer Ubuntu en natif. Toutefois si tu n'es pas sûr de ton coup (et ça se comprend car ce n'est pas une opération anodine surtout sur un DD qui a déjà des données), je te conseille FORTEMENT d'utiliser une machine virtuelle (VirtualBox est gratuit) avec laquelle l'erreur est permise et sans risque pour tes données sur le DD.


+1 si c'est de la découverte.

Mais si on connaît Linux est on veut réellement l'installer (pour des performances optimales, disons), il faut effectivement repartitionner. Mais ici, avec SL ce n'est pas la pire des situations. Alors que depuis Lion c'est devenu un peu tordu avec les partitions cachées (_Recovery)_ et cette ânerie de _Fusion Drive_.

En tout cas : on commence par un clone, voire une deuxième sauvegarde si sa vie numérique est en péril. On redémarre sur le clone et on reformate le disque interne puis on clone à rebours sur la partition dédiée à Mac OS X, on vérifie que tout va bien et zou ! on peut s'attaquer à Linux.
Les Ubuntu sont de bons choix. Reste que, suivant les machines, on peut avoir des surprises, en général mauvaises [sur mon MBP, je jongle avec les pilotes graphiques sans réussir à déterminer lequel est le pire des deux, chacun ayant des effets secondaires pénibles...]

Quant à la coexistence des systèmes : ça va. Mais OS X ne verra pas (du tout) Linux quand Linux pourra accéder en lecture/écriture à la partition de Mac OS X, mais mieux vaut y aller mollo...


----------



## ntx (18 Septembre 2013)

bompi a dit:


> On peut, quand même... Je fais ça depuis, sinon la nuit des temps, du moins une vingtaine d'années.


Un Mac OS9 et un Mac OSX, oui. Je l'ai aussi fait à l'époque de la transition.
Deux Mac OSX, j'ai un doute.
Un Mac OSX et un Linux, qui demandent des types de partitions et des systèmes de fichiers différents, j'ai un gros doute ...


----------



## bompi (18 Septembre 2013)

Je parlais en général, bien sûr  Linux/W95 pour la première fois (Ah! la première fois... )


----------



## macomaniac (19 Septembre 2013)

ntx a dit:


> Un Mac OS9 et un Mac OSX, oui. Je l'ai aussi fait à l'époque de la transition.



Effectivement *ntx* : le dossier-système de Mac OS 9 et l'architecture de OS X jusqu'à «Tiger 10.4.11 maximum ont toujours pu coexister sans difficulté sur un même volume du DDI d'un Mac. Le dossier-système de Mac OS 9 permettant la gestion de '_Classic_' sous OS X, mais également un démarrage en bonne et due forme sous OS 9 stricto sensu. Ce, non pas en passant par la touche '_alt_' au démarrage, mais en allant dans les _Préférences Système/Disque de Démarrage_ et en choisissant Mac OS 9. La limitation du procédé est qu'il faut toujours anticiper avant le _logout_ le Système sous lequel on aura l'intention de re-démarrer, sinon l'OS exécuté en dernier lieu prend valeur de défaut. Ainsi, éteindre son Mac alors qu'on était sous OS 9 implique nécessairement qu'au redémarrage on se retrouve sous Mac OS 9.

Quand tu ajoutes :



ntx a dit:


> Deux Mac OSX, j'ai un doute



j'avoue que tu piques ma curiosité, car je n'ai jamais tenté l'expérience. Je me demande si, sur un même volume, en enveloppant un OS X Intel (par exemple «Lion») dans un répertoire-système (comme le dossier-système Mac OS 9), ce à l'intérieur de l'espace d'un OS X supérieur («Mountain Lion»), il y aurait moyen de _booter_ sur le 'dossier-système' : «Lion»? 

Je doute fort que la méthode de la touche '_alt_' au démarrage donne le choix de l'OS, parce que le '_boot_' signifie que l'_EFI_ trouve le chemin du fichier '_booter_' de l'OS, qui est le *boot.efi* contenu dans les '_CoreServices_', chemin qui pour le volume du DDI est stocké en NVRAM de manière unique. Il y aura donc précellence de l'OS maître du volume sur l'OS contenu dans un dossier à l'extinction par défaut. Quant à l'option '_alt_', j'ai l'impression qu'elle lance le scan de volumes parallèles au volume par défaut, en vue de détecter un fichier '_booter_', mais aucunement un scan interne au volume par défaut dont le fichier '_booter_' est déjà répertorié. Je suppose alors que, comme pour le dossier-système de Mac OS 9, il s'agirait de choisir avant le _logout_ le dossier «Lion» comme disque de démarrage, à supposer que ce soit opérationnel. Ce qui reviendrait à stocker en VRAM le chemin du '*boot.efi*' du dossier-système «Lion» en remplacement du '*boot.efi*' de l'OS «Mountain Lion». Tout ça paraît assez tordu, mais pas totalement irrecevable, et j'ai bien envie sur une partition de DDE d'essayer cet amalgame d'un OS Maître et d'un OS Inclus pour voir si l'alternance est viable


----------



## bompi (19 Septembre 2013)

Tout ceci est intéressant mais la question initiale était d'installer plusieurs systèmes sur un même disque, pas sur une même partition...

Cela étant, pour continuer dans cette veine : quand tu installes Linux sur un Mac/Intel, tu fais en sorte d'utiliser un démarreur (vroum vroum) comme rEFInd, lequel est installé dans la partition de Mac OS X.
Une fois installé, on le "bénit" (quel terme !) avec, par exemple :
	
	



```
sudo bless --mount /Volumes/esp --setBoot --file     /Volumes/esp/efi/refind/refind_x64.efi
```
et il est parfaitement décelé par le démarrage avec _alt.

_Donc, si l'on peut douter qu'encapsuler un Mac OS X dans un autre soit possible, il reste possible (et assez aisément) de loger un élément indépendant et démarrable au sein de la partition OS X. Pratique.


----------



## mokuchley (20 Septembre 2013)

un grand merci, et surtout a macge, je viens de faire un texte d'une trentaine de lignes, et zoup, donc, je recommencerai plus tard.

j'entends utiliser linux de manière concrète.......a la ligne de depart, je me dis  que ; peut etre,  les lignes de commandes m'useront, donc, je garde un oeil sur mac mais j'aimerai vraiment faire le basic avec linux

je pense qu'on doit y passer pour vraiment realiser ce qu'est ce tresor de l'informatique

je viens de voir le nom d'une version Ubuntu ; surricate MAVERICK


----------



## bompi (20 Septembre 2013)

Avec Linux, on finit toujours par utiliser le _shell_. Mais finalement, avec Mac OS X aussi 

Toutefois, même avec Linux, c'est de moins en moins nécessaire. En temps normal, sur une configuration stable, tout se passe un peu comme d'habitude : on installe, désinstalle, utilise etc.

J'ai eu à batailler un peu pour mon MBP (de fin 2008) mais avec mon MBA (juillet 2011), ça s'est passé quasiment sans y penser. C'en était presque décevant


----------



## mokuchley (20 Septembre 2013)

avez vous plusieurs distributions sur un mac ?


----------



## bompi (20 Septembre 2013)

On pourrait (ça ne présente pas de difficultés en soi) mais non.
Sur le MBA, il y a Mountain Lion et Ubuntu 12.04 ; difficile de faire davantage vu l'exigüité du SSD.
Sur le MBP, un disque avec Mountain Lion, un autre disque avec Mountain Lion et XUbuntu 13.04.
Plus pour chacun une partition de données (formatée en HFS+).

Une fois installé le lanceur (rEFInd en général), ce dernier lancera le lanceur de Linux (en général Grub) et on peut configurer ce dernier pour démarrer telle ou telle installation. On peut donc aisément, sous réserve d'avoir la place, évidemment, avoir _n_ installations de Linux côte à côte, chacune dans sa partition, chacune lançable via Grub.
On peut même avoir Ouinedoze en plus, si on aime.


----------



## mokuchley (21 Septembre 2013)

un grand merci

je vais mijoter ces nouvelles donnée et repartir avec sur les forums des GNU-ITES 

en faite, pour comprendre et installé GNU, il va falloir , que j'assimile, en gros, la stucture d'OSX => plus j'avance vers l'un, plus je me rapproche de l'autre

avec cette donnée, que chacun, avec son ordinateur, doit partir, de son environnement propre, car, si un OS fonctionnait, a l'identique , aprés deux ou trois ans de travail dessus ( installation de logiciel tiers, experience avec le terminal etc) il serait aisé de faire des copier-coller de tuto

alors que finalement, plus on s'en sert, plus il nous est personnel = de la a dire que mon ordi fonctionne comme moi = oui et non



je viens juste de voir quelqu'un sur macgé qui a installé wine, et que, peut etre, cela a influencé des erreurs d'ecriture sur la partition d' OSX, sachant que, Ubuntu avertit qu'il faut qu'ubuntu installé accepte les logiciel tiers de windows 

alors, un logiciel windows mal accepté par linux va se repercuter sur OSX

a la lecture d'ubuntu, le procédé d'installation, semble simple, mais, il y a plein de petis détailles qu'il faut savoir
Je pourrais l'installé de suite, mais rien ne me dit que mon mac avec son comportement et ce que je lui est infligé, repondra positivement 

faire un essai avec un CD_ROM ou est installé GNU / UBUNTU , est peut etre le 1er pas pour moi, car dans ce cas précis, dossier / paquets ne sont pas intégré dans le SDK de mac osx

 la qualité du  CD Rw des pioneer de l'imac n'est pas là pour me rassurer non plus, je comprends pourquoi il les ont retiré


----------



## bompi (21 Septembre 2013)

Le plus simple, car cela ne requiert pas de supports externes, c'est la virtualisation ; aucun doute là-dessus.

Quant à WINE, je n'ai jamais vu jusqu'ici qu'il mette en péril le système sur lequel il est installé [j'ai utilisé WINE pendant des années sur Linux ainsi que CrossOver sur OS X sans le moindre pépin de cet ordre]. C'est dans quelle discussion ?


----------

